# Crab pots....Info



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok I'm planning our trip the last week in April for two weeks. We'll be staying at Hatteras Sands Campground with our fifth wheel. I do all the fishing while my wife picks up sea shells. This year my wife wants to get a crab pot and catch crabs since we will be staying on the sound. I need some info since I've never messed with catching crabs.(Except, maybe back in my college days. But that was a different type. LOL) Anyway, is late April decent for setting a pot and do you have to have a separate permit if you have a saltwater license if your just setting one pot. What type crabs are around (Maybe blue crabs?) want to make the wife happy since I do fish and she hangs in there with me. Thanks for any info.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Papa-t. You will get a bunch of BS about crab pots on this site. Check DMF web Page concerning Crab Pots for real info. Yes, blue crabs - better than stone crabs or lobster!! Also, your wife can "chicken neck" crab lines for crabs. A lot of fun! Have a Great Vacation - best - glenn


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't know if stone crabs are in that area but there is a regulation whereby you can only take one claw and release them alive. Their claws are massive and capable of inflicting serious damage so removing the claw is somewhat tricky.Like Glenn said, chicken necking is pretty entertaining. A piece of nylon string or heavy mono tied to a piece of chicken or a chunk of fish carcass and a dip net is all you need. Much more interactive than a crab pot. Good luck.....hope you two have a great time!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Chicken in a pot for bait must be 5" or throw it back. There are canals around the campground.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncdead said:


> Their claws are massive and capable of inflicting serious damage so removing the claw is somewhat tricky.


Pruning shears . . . Claw comes right off !!!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> Pruning shears . . . Claw comes right off !!!
> 
> View attachment 17520
> 
> ...


Great idea! I have seen guys step on the crab and snap off the claw while trying to avoid being bitten. Pretty darn intimidating claws. Have never eaten one. Don't know how good they are.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Guys, found this on NC DMF.......Individuals do not need a license to set one pot per person from a private pier or shoreline, so long as he has permission of the property owner. A private pier or shoreline means there is no public access and does not apply to fishing piers where the public pays for fishing privileges. Recreational harvest limits apply. Sale of catch is prohibited. No buoy or identification required.
Individuals do not need a license for chicken necking or legging. Recreational harvest limits apply. Sale of catch is prohibited.
Individuals do not need a license to use collapsible crab traps so long as the largest open dimension is no larger than 18 inches and the traps are designed to collapse at all times when in the water, except when they are being retrieved from or lowered to the bottom. Recreational harvest limits apply. Sale of catch is prohibited.
Otherwise, a Recreational Commercial Gear License (RCGL) is required.License cost
 $70.00 for N.C. Residents
 $500.00 for non-residents
 A person who is under 16 years of age may fish with authorized gear without a
license if he is accompanied by a licensed parent, grandparent or guardian
 Recreational harvest limits apply
 Seafood harvested under this license may not be sold


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Also, stone crabs. NCDMF Regulations and Rules, p 44. You can keep both claws as long as they meet size requirement. Sorry, I do not know how to copy and paste with this ##@@# lap top. Other requirements apply. best - glenn


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

stone crabs - gonna try again. 15A NCAC 03L .0208 STONE CRABS (MENIPPE MERCENARIA) It is unlawful to: (1) Possess stone crab bodies, or fail to immediately return stone crab bodies to the waters from which taken; (2) Remove, take or possess any claw(s) from June 15 through August 15; (3) Remove, take or possess any claw(s) from egg-bearing stone crabs; (4) Use any device to take stone crabs that can puncture, crush, or injure the crab body, such as gigs, spears, grabs, hooks, or similar devices; and (5) Remove, take or possess stone crab claw(s) which have a propodus (forearm) less than two and three quarter inches in length, measured by a straight line from the elbow to the tip of the lower immovable finger. The propodus (forearm) is defined as the largest section of the claw assembly that has both a movable and immovable finger and is located farthest from the body of the crab.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

If she plans on following you to the beach then a closed crab pot is the way to go. They're pricey but all the tackle shops sell them. Bait it up in the morning and come back to see if you can add something to the fish you caught for dinner.

Even if she plans on staying at the campground during the day she could toss out the crab pot and still do the chicken-neck'n thing right by it and hopefully get more, not to mention having a good time with the net.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea that's our plan. I already purchased a 24x24 pot. Plan on setting in the morning then we usually hit the point or jump to Ocracoke and drive the beach and I fish while she looks for shells.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Yea that's our plan. I already purchased a 24x24 pot. Plan on setting in the morning then we usually hit the point or jump to Ocracoke and drive the beach and I fish while she looks for shells.


When I was living in Rodanthe and had a strong relationship with the previous owner, in the summer time I would set about four or five crab pots off of Rodanthe pier. You need long enough ropes to get to the bottom.

Come back the next morning and if the Pier Monkeys had not robbed during the night (pier was open 24 hours back then) there was plenty of big blue crabs. Cleaned them right at the pier and had them steaming later that day.
Caught a few nice flounder in the pots also.

Sometimes the Pier Monkeys were real thick though and they robbed me blind

I was walking out one morning to check my Pots before going to work and some tourists informed me that juvenile deliquent Pier Monkeys had just grabbed a 4-5 pound Flounder out of one of my Pots and left the premises


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea we will be bringing the fifth wheel and beach cart so one crab pot was all we could store. Just making the wife happy anyway.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

you can get an Recreational commercial gear license that was $35 last I purchased one and run 5 pots. I have run the Promar collapsible traps out of my kayak pretty successfully. I just added the required escape rings. A couple of successful trips a year and it pays for itself. For stone crabs we always just hold the crab and twist the claw. They pop right off, never needed any special tools for them.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

narfpoit said:


> you can get an Recreational commercial gear license that was $35 last I purchased one and run 5 pots. I have run the Promar collapsible traps out of my kayak pretty successfully. I just added the required escape rings. A couple of successful trips a year and it pays for itself. For stone crabs we always just hold the crab and twist the claw. They pop right off, never needed any special tools for them.


Are you using the 24'' L x 18'' W x 8'' H out of the kayak? Been thinking about doing this myself.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I purchased a 24x24x11 on EBay for $29.94 with free shipping. It was a Joy Fish CB-TVBLOWBOY Crab Trap. Has coated wire. Yea we will be camping right on the sound so we plan to bait it with chicken and throw it in and check it in the morning and evening.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hatteras Sands has canals around it that lead to the sound you shouldn't have a problem catching


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

SeaPA said:


> Are you using the 24'' L x 18'' W x 8'' H out of the kayak? Been thinking about doing this myself.


Promar Collapsible Crawfish /Crab Trap 32"x20"x12" #TR-301
This is what I used. I could carry 4 of them plus the required floats. Set them fish a while and then pick them up on the way back in.


----------

